# How can I remove callus?



## twinsa (Jul 22, 2008)

I have callus on my two toes. I have tried AVON FOOT WORKS callus remover and it works. However, the callus came out soon after I removed it.

Does anyone know any method that can remove callus and prevent it comes out again?


----------



## Ashley (Jul 22, 2008)

I think calluses come from repeated pressure and friction applied to your feet, so maybe you should try switching shoes, because even if you remove the callus, it can still redevelop and reform after repeated pressure.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 22, 2008)

Calluses return more often if you wear pointy-toed shoes or shoes that are too narrow for your toes. Make sure your feet have room to breathe and continue using the products that help get rid of them.


----------



## monniej (Jul 22, 2008)

the callus is there to protect your feet. trying to remove it will be a problem if you don't change the shoes the caused the problem. if you plan on still wearing the shoes, then try just smoothing it (the callus) down to keep it soft and pliant. sounds like you would benefit from a professional pedicure. it can make all the difference in the world! jmho~


----------



## Beauty&Soul (Jul 22, 2008)

Use Feet Soften Cream That Can Be Found At Sally's! Also Soak Your Feet In Water And Buff The Callus Away!


----------



## twinsa (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks for all advices


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 23, 2008)

i soak my feet in a big dishpan with foot soak from Avon Foot Works. i really like their foot products! i also use the sloughing cream in the shower &amp; it helps too. also, i use a foot file &amp; a pumice stone to scrape away the dead skin cells. then i use a nourishing foot cream at night &amp; put socks on to lock in moisture. in the morn, my feet are super soft! vaseline is a great alternative to foot creams, as it's ultra moisturizing!!

for more specific callus treatments, maybe look into dr.scholl's. HTH


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2008)

i forgot to mention those little round corn pads work wonders in shoes that rub. i make sure i have some on hand for those pointy toe pumps. these should help those calluses from returning. i like the ones that just cushion, not the removers, and i can secure them with bandaids.







Dr. Scholl's - Product Detail


----------



## msmack (Jul 24, 2008)

Two words. PED. EGG. It's a wonder product. It looks scary (like a cheese grater) but it is way better than those foot file thingys. Try it...check out reviews on MUA! It's about $15 in Canada so I bet it's cheaper there.

I only have callus on my toes too, not my heel. It has been most effective in keeping them under control. My Mom uses this religiously for her heels and it works like a hot damn.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 24, 2008)

you can remove it gently by exfoliating all the dry skin. but as previously said, the shoe is the problem, so you may want to wear those little bandaids monniej showed you (if the callus is located on your fifth toe, go for tubes), or go for more comfy shoes.

i'll still mention it even if i don't know if the brand is available where you live. i have frequently that problem and found those little bandaids from Compeed. they contain salycilic acid, you wrap them around your toe, leave them for 48H max, remove them and the skin is all tender and you just have to exfoliate (i used a pumice stone). works awesome. the box contains 6 of them and cost me 7â‚¬ (10US$), but that's worth the price.


----------

